# 11" rears



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Anyone have pics of this? Or know the ideal offset to run 11's?


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Never seen 11" rears, not even on a MkIV. What have you found?


----------



## jawnsense (Apr 4, 2010)

11's on a tt. yeah. i need pics of that. :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

11s..that's be a lot of ass. Post pic if you find one.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PDubbs20AE said:


> Never seen 11" rears, not even on a MkIV. What have you found?


I've found something nice  fingers crossed...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Never seen 11's on a TT, but calculating it based on my wheels which are 8.5et8 in the rear (and its pretty damn flush) it looks like you would need et40 in the rear to make it sit flush. You could push it out to something between et32 and et35 if you wanted to get a little bit aggressive with the poke, but you are gonna have a hell of a time making 11's fit well. My biggest concern would be the inner clearance. What are the specs of the wheels you're looking at?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

man..... I have 10's in the rear and with an offset of 20 and (65mm et wheels with 45mm adapters) good luck!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

PDubbs20AE said:


> Never seen 11" rears, not even on a MkIV. What have you found?


TTurbonegro has (or had) a set of 11" wide Porsche twists.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

that's what I thought, couldn't remember his screen name though. Maybe he'll chime in with how much inner clearance he has/had.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

found some of his car..


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Little bit too much poke for me. I'd say 10 max, to have them sit in there cleanly.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I think with a skinnier tire and if hte wheels would sit in it might work.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PDubbs20AE said:


> Little bit too much poke for me. I'd say 10 max, to have them sit in there cleanly.


I agree. too much poke and the streatched look just makes me gag...but that's just me. 10s max would be nice.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Yeah those 11's look good but have too much stretch. I agree with the others. It would lol better if the rear would go down more, but you would need bags for that


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't think it's too much stretch, I just think that tire stretches really weird. it's like it bubbles out instead of concaves in


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Neb said:


> I don't think it's too much stretch, I just think that tire stretches really weird. it's like it bubbles out instead of concaves in


Yeah that tire looks like an intertube you ride down the river...


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

Those pics are olddddd.....those pirellis didn't stretch very well...running 255/35 falken 452s now with mutch more of a stretch.. a little lower in rear and about inch lower in front...25mm adapters all around and NO rubbing issues at all
8.5 front, 11 rears


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

any new pics at all?


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

Yea jus got a look..forget offsets..I'll look at wheels later...oem wheels have offsets stamped on outside of wheel jus so u know too


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

are you running any camber in the rear? Fitment looks great


----------



## jawnsense (Apr 4, 2010)

that 6x6 thing is sick as hell


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

No camber kit on currently..

Yes the max2 is a lil monster


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks SICK!!!! 


(what happen to the oil pan did someone run over a curb?)


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

Ha, something like that...car has been apart in this "storage" facility for awhile now, just starting to get it back together..


----------

